# من جديد رسم على mastercam x3



## حمدى 12 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

من جديد رسم على mastercam x3

ملف في إرفاق الملفات


----------



## محمدجمال الدين أبو (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو مزيد من لمعلومات عن البرنامج


----------



## maf (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اي الملحق لا يعمل .. وشكراً


----------



## aouini (23 يوليو 2010)

merci bien


----------



## maqsoud (23 يوليو 2010)

أخي حمدي لقد قمت بتحميل الأسطوانة التعليمية أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم.
كم تمنيت لو تأتينا بأسطوانات تعليمية بمستوى متقدم؛
في إنتظار ردكم أسأل الله التوفيق و الصحة و العافية لكم
أخوك المغربي.


----------



## الاعصم (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور
بس كان الملف في مشكله


----------



## سعد المغربي (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور على الملف لكن بصراحه انا ما قدرت افهم التصميم لشنو بالضبط

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------

